# The Name Game . . .



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Famous people. The last letter of the surname, starts the first letter of the forename, so an example to start:

James Dea*n* = *N*eil Sedak*a*

To continue, Neil Sedak*a* = ?


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Neil Sedaka = Andrew Windso*r*


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Everyone's favourite mayor and caped crusader:

Adam West


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adam Wes*t* = *T*om Jone*s*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Tom Jones = Stéphanie Marie Elisabeth Grimaldi


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Stéphanie Marie Elisabeth Grimald*i* = *I*sabella Rossellin*i*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Isabella Rossellini = Indira Gandhi


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Indira Gandh*i* = *I*rma La Douc*e*


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Irma La Douc*e* = *E*liza Dushk*u*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eliza Dushk*u* = *U*ri Gelle*r*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Uri Gelle*r* = *R*obert De Niro


----------



## medic03 (Aug 2, 2005)

Robert De Niro begets Oliver Hardy


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oliver Hard*y* = *Y*uri Gregari*n*


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Yuri Gregarin = Noam Chomsky


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Noam Chomsky = Yvonne De Carlo


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yvonne De Carl*o* = *O*prah Winfre*y*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oprah Winfre*y* = *Y*akov Smirnoff


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yakov Smirnof*f* = *F*reddy Mercur*y*


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Freddy Mercury = Yahoo Serious


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yahoo Serious -> Stevie Nicks


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Stevie Nicks = Syd Barrett


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

*How very blonde of me....*

Stevie Nicks begats Suzanne Sommer*s*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Stevie Nicks = Samuel Morse


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Samuel Mors*e* = *E*nrico Fermi


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Enrico Fermi = Isaac Newton


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Isaac Newton > Nero Claudius Caesar Augustus Germanicus


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Nero Claudius Caesar Augustus Germanicus = Samantha Fox


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Samantha Fo*x* = *X*aviera Hollande*r*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Xaviera Hollander>Ronald Reagan


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Xaviera Hollander -> Richard Nixon


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hahah! How funny - Two President's names simultaneously posted!!!


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Xaviera Hollander = Rachael Ray


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

And both ending in N

Richard Nixon = Nelson Mandela


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Nelson Mandela> Adam Lambert


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adam Lambert -> Tommy Chong


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Tommy Chong = God

Yeah I was gonna go with George Forman but that was too easy....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Go*d* = *D*ean Marti*n*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dean Martin -> Nancy Reagan


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nancy Reaga*n* = *N*eil Armstron*g*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Neil Armstrong = Georgia O'Keeffe


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Georgia O'Keeffe > Ephram Zimbalist Junior


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Ephram Zimbalist Junior = Rafael Navarro

^well done!^


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rafael Navarr*o* = *O*scar de la Hoy*a*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oscar de la Hoya = Ansel Adams


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Ansel Adams > Salman Rushdie


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Salman Rushdie = Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Elizabeth Taylor > Rebecca De Mornay


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rebecca De Morna*y* =* Y*iannis Hrysomalli*s* (Yanni)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yiannis Hrysomallis = Steve McQueen
Yanni = Igor Stravinsky

Take your pick.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Igor Stravinsk*y* = *Y*ul Brynner


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yul Brynner > Robert the Bruce


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Robert the Bruce = Eddie Adams


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Eddie Adams > Steven Segal


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Steven Segal > Liberace


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Liberac*e* = *E*ddie Alber*t*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Eddie Albert > Tony Harding


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tony Hardin*g* = *G*ary Buse*y*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gary Busey = Yousuf Karsh


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yousuf Kars*h* = *H*arry Houdin*i*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Harry Houdini = Ichiro Suzuki (he is currently leading the Major League in batting average, and plays right field for the Seattle Mariners).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ichiro Suzuk*i* = *I*rene Rya*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Ichir*o* = *O*gden Nas*h*


Ichiro is his first name, Suzuki is his last name.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Ichiro is his first name, Suzuki is his last name.


Ah, but you only posted the single name the first time, Suzuki was not there. At any rate it is corrected above and again here:

Ichiro Suzuk*i* = *I*rene Rya*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Irene Ryan (good old Granny) = Neil Young


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Neil Young = Gerald Lunz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gerald Lun*z* = *Z*ero Moste*l*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Greg Kinnear = Rick Nelson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Greg Kinnear = Rick Nelson


Wrong since Niteshooter and I posted together the game now stands at:

Gerald Lun*z* = *Z*ero Moste*l*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Zero Mostel = L Ron Hubbard


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

L Ron Hubbard = Davey Jones


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Rick Nelson = Nirrimi Hakanson

Davey Jones = Sasha Baron Cohen


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Davey Jones = Slamming Sam Snead


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

sorry, Niteshooter beat me to this one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sasha Baron Cohe*n* = *N*orman Fel*l*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Norman Fell = Lilo Raymond


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lilo Raymon*d* = *D*ennis Da*y*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Dennis Day = Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Yasmine Bleet*h* = *H*arrison Ford


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Harrison Ford = Duane Michals


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Duane Michal*s* = *S*am Shepard


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sam Shepard = David Hockney


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

David Hockne*y* = *Y*oko On*o*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Yoko Ono > Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Osama bin Laden > Nardwuar the Human Serviette


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Nardwuar the Human Serviett*e* = *E*mo Philips


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Emo Philips > Shania Twain


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Shania Twain > Nellie Furtado


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nellie Furtad*o* = *O*lsen Twin*s*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Olsen Twins = Shirley C Burden


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Shirley C Burde*n* = *N*atalie Wood


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Natalie Wood = David Douglas Duncan


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

David Douglas Duncan > Neil Sedaka


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Neil Sedaka = Alfred Eisenstaedt


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Alfred Eisenstaed*t* = *T*erence Stamp


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Terrance Stamp = Pablo Picasso


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Pablo Picass*o* = *O*liver Wild*e*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oliver Wild*e* = *E*d Harris


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Ed Harris = Sebastião Salgado


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Sebastião Salgad*o* = *O*prah Winfrey


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oprah Winfre*y* = *O*livier Martine*z*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Oprah Winfrey = Yvonne Decarlo


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Olivier Martinez = Zeppo Marx


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Zeppo Marx = Xaviera Hollander


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Xaviera Hollander = Robert Doisneau

I couldn't resist, Doisneau is one of my all time favorite photographers....










Now if someone would be kind enough to give me an I or a T....


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

SINC said:


> Oprah Winfre*y* = *O*livier Martine*z*


Uh, _what?_

Robert Doisnea*u* = *U*do Kier


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Udo Kier = Robert Frank










I saw that too, think he got ahead of himself....


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Robert Frank > Keir Dullea


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Keir Dullea = Andre Kertesz


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Andre Kertes*z* = *Z*oltan Kodaly


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Just to recap:

James Dean Neil Sedaka Adam West Tom Jones Stephanie Marie Elisabeth Grimaldi Isabella Rossellini Indira Gandhi Irma la Douce Eliza Dushku Uri Geller Robert de Niro Oliver Hardy Yuri Gargarin Noam Chomsky Yvonne de Carlo Oprah Winfrey Yakov Smirnoff Freddy Mercury Yahoo Serious Stevie Nicks Samuel Morse Enrico Fermi Isaac Newton Nero Claudius Caesar Augustus Germanicus Samantha Fox Xaviera Hollander Richard Nixon Nelson Mandela Adam Lambert Tommy Chong God Dean Martin Nancy Reagan Neil Armstrong Georgia O’Keeffe Efrem Zimbalist Jr. Rafael Navarro Oscar de la Hoya Ansel Adams Salman Rushdie Elizabeth Taylor Rebecca de Mornay Yanni Igor Stravinsky Yul Brynner Robert the Bruce Eddie Adams Steven Segal Liberace Eddie Albert Tony Harding Gary Busey Yousuf Karsh Harry Houdini Ichiro Suzuki Irene Ryan Neil Young Gerald Lunz Zero Mostel L Ron Hubbard Davey Jones Sasha Baron Cohen Norman Fell Lilo Raymond Dennis Day Yasmine Bleeth Harrison Ford Duane Michals Sam Shepard David Hockney Yoko Ono Osama bin Laden Nardwuar the Human Serviette Emo Philips Shania Twain Nellie Furtado Olsen Twins Shirley C Burden Natalie Wood David Douglas Duncan NEIL SEDAKA Alfred Eisenstaedt Terence Stamp Pablo Picasso Oliver Wilde Ed Harris Sebastiao Selgado Olivier Martinez Zeppo Marx XAVIERA HOLLANDER Robert Doisneau Udo Kier Robert Frank Keir Dullea Andre Kertesz Zoltan Kodaly 

I went through and used only the continuous thread. Repeated names (only 2 so far) are in UPPERCASE. I think we should try to avoid repetition. 

Zoltan Kodaly > Yusuf Islam


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

(If this were the VIP list for some party, I think I'd stay home. No offense, God.)


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yusuf Islam > Monty Hall


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Monty Hall > Lester B. Pearson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lester B. Pearso*n* = *N*aomi Watt*s*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Naomi Watts > Salome Bey


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Salome Be*y* = *Y*asmine Bleet*h*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yasmine Bleet*h* = *H*ector Berlioz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hector Berlio*z* = *Z*oe Saldan*a*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Zoe Saldana = Andy Kaufman


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Andy Kaufma*n* = *N*orman Bethune


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Norman Bethun*e* = *E*nrico Caruso


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Enrico Carus*o* = *O*livia Wild*e*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Olivia Wild*e* = *E*nnio Morricone


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Ennio Morricone = Edward Weston


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Edward Weston > Nancy Greene


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nancy Green*e* = *E*lijah Woo*d*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Elijah Wood[ > David J. Frum


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

David J. Fru*m* = *M*orey Amsterdam


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Morey Amsterda*m* = *M*arshall Mathers

[ooops - beaten to the posting again...]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Marshall Mather*s* = *S*amuel L Jackso*n*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Samuel L Jackso*n* = *N*iki Lauda


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Niki Laud*a* = *A*ntonio Bandera*s*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Antonio Bandaras = Sharon Green Ultimate sailing photographer


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sharon Gree*n* = *N*ick Carte*r*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Nick Carter = Richard Avedon


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Richard Avedo*n* = *N*icole Kidma*n*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Nicole Kidma*n* = *N*igel Mansell


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nigel Mansel*l* = *L*eonardo DiCapri*o*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Leonardo DiCapri*o* = *O*rlando Bloom


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Orlando Bloom > Moon Martin


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Moon Martin > Nat King Cole


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nat King Cole = Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Nat King Cole > Elwood Glover


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Elwood Glover = Raymond Burr


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Raymond Bur*r* = *R*uPaul


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

RuPaul = Larry Clark


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Larry Clark > Ken Dryden


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ken Dryden>Natasha Richardson


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Natasha Richardson = Neil Leifer


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Neil Leifer > Ronald MacDonald


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ronald McDonal*d* = *D*arius Kasparaitis


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Ronald MacDonald = Diane Arbus


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Diane Arbus = Sal Mineo


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Sal Mineo > Oscar Wilde


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Oscar Wilde = Eugene Richards


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Eugene Richards > Sandra Bullock


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Eugene Richards > Stephen Hawking


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stephen Hawking = Gary Cooper


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Gary Cooper = Robert Capa


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Robert Cap*a* = *A*nnie Leibovitz


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Annie Leibovit*z* = *Z*ane Gre*y*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Zane Gre*y* = *Y*itzhak Shamir


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yitzhak Shami*r* = *R*achel Weis*z*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Rachel Weis*z* = *Z*bigniew Brzezinski


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Zbigniew Brzezinsk*i* = *I*vanka Trum*p*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Ivanka Trump = Paul Camponigro


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Paul Camponigro > Oksana Baiul


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Oksana Baiul = Lee Friedlander


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lee Friedlande*r* = *R*enee Zellwege*r*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Renee Zellweger = Robert Mapplethorpe


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Robert Mapplethorp*e* = *E*lizabeth Hurle*y*


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Elizabeth Hurley > Yanni


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Yann*i* = *I*ggy Pop


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Iggy Pop = Paul Outerbridge *note link contains adult content.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Paul Outerbridge > Edward Bear


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Edward Bear = Robert Preston


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Robert Preston > Nelson Piquet


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nelson Piquet = Tiny Tim


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Tiny Ti*m* = *M*ike Douglas


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mike Douglas = Steve Martin


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Steve Marti*n* = *N*olan Ryan


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nolan Ryan > Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Napoleon Bonaparte = Eadweard Muybridge


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eadweard Muybridg*e* = *E*rika Elenia*k*


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Erika Eleniak > Kris Kristofferson


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Kris Kristofferso*n* = *N*athan Bedford Forrest


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Nathan Bedford Forres*t* = *T*om Hanks


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Tom Hanks = Salvador Dali


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Salvador Dali > Indira Ghandi


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Indira Gandhi (repeat) > Ivan the Terrible


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ivan the Terribl*e* = *E*mine*m*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Just curious but we seem to be having a few repeats lately what's the scoop with that?

Do we go back eg Salvador Dali = Imogen Cunningham ?

Guess this is one thread that could use some sort of form or database link... 

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Eminem = Mary Ellen Mark


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

I searched before I posted Indira Ghandi - didn't come up - because my spelling was wrong


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Mary Ellen Mar*k* = *K*evin Baco*n*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

KC4 said:


> I searched before I posted Indira Ghandi - didn't come up - because my spelling was wrong


I've done a repeat too, just wondering. The last couple of days the site hasn't been posting up replies quickly either which doesn't help.

Kevin


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Kevin Bacon = Naomi Harris


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Naomi Harri*s* = *S*ean Pen*n*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sean Penn = Nick Knight


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Nick Knight > Timo Glock


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Timo Gloc*k* = *K*elsey Gramme*r*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Kelsey Grammer = Ralph Eugene Meatyard


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ralph Eugene Meatyar*d* = *D*ennis Quai*d*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Dennis Quaid = Dorothea Lange


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dorothea Lange > Eva Longoria


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Eva Longoria = Alvin Langdon Coburn


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Alvin Langdon Cobur*n* = *N*ick Nolt*e*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Nick Nolte > Evita Peron


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Evita Peron = Niles Bohr


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Niles Bohr > Robert Frost


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Robert Fros*t* = *T*ori Spellin*g*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Tori Spellin*g* = *G*raham Nash


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Tori Spelling > George Custer


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

George Custe*r* = *R*ussell Crow*e*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Since there was one of those vBulletin post it a half hour after it was posted.

Graham Nas*h* = *H*arry S Truma*n*
George Custe*r* = *R*ichard Nixo*n*

Back to N...

Edited - drats...

Russell Crow*e* = *E*mily Dickinso*n*

So back to N again...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Emily Dickinso*n* = *N*icole Egger*t*


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Nicole Eggert > Tomas Scheckter


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Tomas Scheckte*r* = *R*oland Garro*s*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Roland Garro*s* = Simon Cowel*l*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Simon Cowell > Liam Neeson


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Liam Neeson > Norman Bethune


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Norman Bethun*e* = *E*llen DeGenere*s*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ellen DeGenere*s* = *S*am Peckinpah


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sam Peckinpah > Happy Traum


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Happy Trau*m* =* M*arcel Marcea*u*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Marcel Marcea*u* = *U*go Tognazzi


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ugo Tognazz*i* = *I*ncubu*s*


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Incubus > Sharon Osbourne


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

SINC said:


> Sharon Osbourn*e* = *N*icky Hilto*n*


umm, Sinc I think you broke the rules that you have set!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oops!

Sharon Osbourn*e* = *E*nrique Iglesia*s*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Enrique Iglesias = Stephen Harper


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Stephen Harpe*r* = *R*ock Hudso*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rock Hudson = Norman Rockwell


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Norman Rockwel*l* = *L*indsay Loha*n*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan = Nadar


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nada*r* = *R*eese Witherspoo*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Reese Witherspoon = Ned Flanders


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ned Flanders > Samuel Clemens


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Samuel Clemen*s* = *S*ea*l*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Sea*l* = *L*arry Flyn*t*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Larry Flynt = Tom Jones


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tom Jone*s* = *S*ally Fiel*d*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sally Field = David Copperfield


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

David Copperfiel*d* = *D*aniel Crai*g*


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Daniel Craig > Gregory Peck


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Gregory Peck = Karl Marx


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Karl Mar*x* = *X*ander Berkele*y*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Xander Berkele*y* = *Y*o-Yo Ma


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yo-Yo Ma = Anderson Cooper


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anderson Coope*r* = *O*liver Hudso*n*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Oliver Hudso*n* = *N*elson Mandel*a*


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Nelson Mandela --> Aldous Huxley


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Aldous Huxley > Yao Ming


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Yao Min*g* = *G*loria Swanson


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Gloria Swanso*n* = *N*orah Jone*s*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Norah Jones > Sam Snead


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sam Snead = Don Newman


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don Newma*n* = *N*estor Pisto*r*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nestor Pistor = Randy Bachman


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Randy Bachma*n* = *N*eil Peart


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Neil Pear*t* = *T*yra Bank*s*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tyra Banks = Sid Caesar


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Dr.G. said:


> Tyra Banks = Sid Caesar


Sid Caesar = Rudolph Valentino


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Rudolph Valentino -> Olivia de Havilland


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Olivia de Havillan*d* = *D*aryl Hanna*h*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Daryl Hannah = Howard Hawks


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Howard Hawk*s* = *S*ylvester Stallon*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sylvester Stallone = Efrem Zimbalist, Jr.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Efrem Zimbalist, J*r*. = *R*obert Redfor*d*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Robert Redford = Dan Duryea


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Dan Duryea > Andy Warhol


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Andy Warhol = Larry Hagman


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Larry Hagman > Nelly Furtado


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nelly Furtad*o* = *O*rlando Bloo*m*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Orlando Bloom = Mickey Mantle


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Mickey Mantl*e* = *E*arly Wyn*n*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Early Wyn*n* = *N*igel Hawthorn*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nigel Hawthorne = Eddie Cicotte


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Eddie Cicotte --> Evelyn Lau


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Evelyn Lau = U Thant


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

U Thant > Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Trisha Yearwood = David Niven


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

David Niven > Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nathaniel Hawthorne = E. E. Cummings


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

E. E. Cumming*s* = *S*t. Augustin*e*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

St. Augustin*e* = *E*rté


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Erté = Eugene Atget


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Eugene Atge*t* = *T*ori Spellin*g*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tori Spelling = Golda Meir


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Golda Mei*r* = *R*owan Atkinso*n*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Rowan Atkinson = Nicephore Niepce


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Nicephore Niepc*e* = *E*ugène Atget


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Eugène Atget = Ted Williams


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ted William*s* = *S*igourney Weave*r*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sigourney Weaver = Robert Adams


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Robert Adam*s* = *S*teve Alle*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Steve Allen = Nelson Eddy


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nelson Edd*y* = *Y*osemite Sa*m*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yosemite Sam = Melvin Purvis


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Melvin Purvi*s* = *S*igfried Freu*d*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sigfried Freu*d* = *D*anny Kay*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Danny Kaye = Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Elizabeth Taylor > William Randolph Hearst


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

William Randolph Hears*t* = *T*aylor Swif*t*


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Taylor Swift = Twinka <- warning this link contains nudity and also a classic photograph....


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Twinka > Albert Einstein:love2:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Albert Einstein > Neve Campbell


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Neve Campbel*l* = *L*arry Flin*t*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Larry Flint > Tricky


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Trick*y* = *Y*ul Brynne*r*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Yul Brynne*r* = *R*obertson Davie*s*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Robertson Davie*s* = *S*am Cook*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sam Cooke = E. Howard Hunt


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

E. Howard Hunt > T-Bone Burnett


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

T-Bone Burnet*t* = *T*ommy Hunte*r*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Tommy Hunte*r* = *R*odin


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rodi*n* = *N*orman Rockwel*l*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Norman Rockwel*l* = *L*lywelyn ap Gruffydd Fychan


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Llywelyn ap Gruffydd Fychan = Nathaniel "Natty" Bumppo


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Nathaniel "Natty" Bumppo > Ottmar Liebert


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottmar Liebert = Ted Kennedy


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ted Kennedy > Yvonne Cournoyer (part of the single best Hockey team there ever was or ever will be.  )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yvonne Cournoye*r* = *R*icky Nelso*n*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ricky Nelson > Nils Lofgren


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nils Lofgre*n* = *N*ick Fald*o*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Nick Faldo > Olivia de Havilland


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yvonne Cournoyer = Rocket Richard


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Whoops. Dr. G. I think you came in a little late on that one. Is this permissible within the rules of the Name Game? Sinc, I think we need a ruling.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Whoops. Dr. G. I think you came in a little late on that one. Is this permissible within the rules of the Name Game? Sinc, I think we need a ruling.


Yep, Dr. G. was late so we pick it up from here as I will do in my next post:

Nick Faldo > Olivia de Havilland


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Olivia de Havillan*d* = *D*ennis Da*y*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dennis Day > Yuri Gagarin


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yuri Gagari*n* = *N*orman DePo*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Norman Poe > Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Elizabeth Hurle*y* = *Y*ogi Berra


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yogi Berra > Alex Cuba


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Alex Cub*a* = *A*rcangelo Corelli


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Arcangelo Corell*i* = *I*chabod Cran*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ichabod Crane > Evander Holyfield


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Evander Holyfiel*d* = *D*an Aykroyd


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Evander Holyfiel*d* = *D*angerous Dan McGre*w*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dangerous Dan McGrew > Wilbur Wright


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Wilbur Wrigh*t* = *T*om Kit*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Tom Kite > Eleanor Rigby


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eleanor Rigb*y* = *Y*ves Saint Lauren*t*


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Yves Saint Laurent --> Twiggy


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Twiggy > Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yakov Smirnof*f* = *F*red Flintston*e*


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Fred Flintstone= Elton John


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Elton John > Nathan Lane


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Nathan lane= Engelbert Humperdink 
I think thats how you spell it.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Engelbert Humperdin*k* = *K*urt Vonnegu*t*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kurt Vonnegut = Tiny Tim


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Tiny Tim= Morgan Fairchild


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Morgan Fairchil*d* = *D*onald Faga*n*


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Donald Fagan= Nancy Drew


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Nancy Dre*w* = *W*illiam F. Buckle*y*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

William F. Buckley = Yasser Arafat


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yasser Arafa*t* = *T*ed Nugen*t*


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Ted Nugent=Timothy Leary


----------



## Corbeau (Apr 25, 2008)

Timothy Leary = *Y*itzhak Rabi*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yitzhak Rabin = Neil Armstrong


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Neil Armstron*g* = *G*odfrey Cambridge


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Godfrey Cambridge = Eldridge Cleaver


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Eldridge Cleave*r* = *R*onnie Milsa*p*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ronnie Milsap > Peter Pumpkin Eater


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter Pumpkin Eater = Ronald MacDonald


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ronald MacDonald > Devinder Shory


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Devinder Shory > Yo Yo Mah


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Yo Yo Ma*h* = *H*umphrey Bogar*t*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Humphrey Bogart = T. Boone Pickens


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

T. Boone Pickens - Shirley Temple


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

Shirley Temple > Ellen Degeneres


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ellen Degenere*s* = *S*amuel Adam*s*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Samuel Adams = Stan Musial


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Stan Musia*l* = *L*eonard Cohe*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Stan Musial = Napoléon "Nap" Lajoie


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Napoléon "Nap" Lajoi*e* = *E*merson Fittipald*i*


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Emerson Fittipaldi - Ira Levin


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Ira Levi*n* = *N*athan Hal*e*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nathan Hal*e* = *E*dward R Murro*w*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Edward R Murro*w* = *W*ilbur Wrigh*t*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Wilbur Wright > Tom Jones


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jul 7, 2009)

Tom Jone*s*= Summer Gla*u*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Summer Gla*u* = *U*rban Shocke*r*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Urban Shocker > Raul Julia


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Raul Juli*a* = *A*rte Johnso*n*


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Arte Johnso*n* = *N*ikolai Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsako*v* =* V*ictor Hug*o*


----------



## KC4TheSequel (Jul 7, 2009)

Victor Hugo= Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

(Deleted Duplicate)


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Ozzy Ozbourn*e* = *E*ric The Re*d*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eric The Re*d* = *D*an Daile*y*


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dan Dailey --> Yeardly Smith


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeardly Smit*h* = *H*ank Aaro*n*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hank Aaro*n* = *N*atasha Henstridg*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Natasha Henstridge > Eldridge Cleaver


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Eldridge Cleaver --> Rob Roy


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Rob Roy > Yanni


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yann*i* = *I*rene Rya*n*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Irene Rya*n* = *N*igel Hawthor*n*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Irene Ryan = Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We posted at the same moment, EP. Great minds think alike .............. at least with last names.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nathaniel Hawthorn*e* = *E*ddie Murph*y*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eddie Murph*y* = *Y*ogi Berr*a*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yogi Berra = Abraham Lincoln


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Abraham Lincol*n* = *N*orman Rockwel*l*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Norman Rockwell = Lincoln Stephens


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lincoln Stephen*s*= *S*lamin' Sammy Snea*d*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Slamin' Sammy Snea*d* = *D*on Amech*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Don Ameche > Evelyn Waugh


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Evelyn Waug*h* = *H*ugh Laurie


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hugh Laurie > Edward James Olmos


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Edward James Olmo*s* = *S*igourney Weave*r*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sigourney Weaver > Rudolf Nureyev


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Rudolf Nureye*v* = *V*ictor Borg*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Victor Borge > Ernest Borgnine


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ernest Borgnine > Emma Roberts


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Emma Robert*s* = *S*am Spad*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sam Spade = Edward Kennedy


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Edward Kenned*y* = *Y*ancy Butle*r*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yancy Butler = Ron Howard


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ron Howar*d* = *D*ennis Lear*y*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Dennis Leary = Yo Yo Ma's mother, Mama Ma


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yo Yo Ma's mother, Mama M*a* = *A*nthony Quin*n*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anthony Quin*n* = *N*orma Ra*e*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Norma Rae = Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eleanor Roosevel*t* = *T*ommy Smother*s*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Tommy Smothers = Steve Allen


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Steve Alle*n* = *N*orman Bethun*e*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Norman Bethun*e* = *E*ddie Rabbi*t*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Eddie Rabbi*t* = *T*erry Moor*e*


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Terry Moore > Errol Flynn


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Errol Flyn*n* = *N*orman Jewison


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Norman Jewiso*n* = Norman Maile*r*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Norman Maile*r* = *R*amsay MacDonal*d*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ramsay MacDonal*d* = *D*ouglas Fairbanks J*r*


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Douglas Fairbanks J*r* = *R*oy Roger*s*


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Roy Roger*s* = *S*igismun*d*


----------

